
Show HN: Made an app that showcases Covid-19 info on Google Maps - wetchicken
https://whereiscovid.info/
======
wetchicken
We made an app that showcases COVID-19 cases throughout the whole world and
the US. The map display is really useful and it's mobile compatible as well.
It is an open source project, feel free to contribute. Source code can be
found in here:
[https://github.com/cakebatterandsprinkles/whereiscovid](https://github.com/cakebatterandsprinkles/whereiscovid)

